# Dual Residence Visa - Saudi and UAE



## only

I have residence visa in UAE. My family is with me under my sponsor.
Now I got a job in Saudia. I willl move within a week without cancelling my and my family's visa in UAE.

*Questions*

1) Is it possible to get Saudi Work Permit (Iqama) in Saudia without cancelling UAE residence visa?

2) After getting Saudi Work Permit (Iqama), I will back to UAE and cancel my family visa and mine, is possible?


----------



## sweden7

yes,both are possible. I did same. Just remember to return to UAE within 6 months


----------



## Umm_aasiyah

Hi,

My work visa in uae is being processed right now. My husband is working is saudi and would like to appky for a spouse residency visa for me. Is it possible to retain both residency visa? 

Thanks


----------



## mk1994

sweden7 said:


> yes,both are possible. I did same. Just remember to return to UAE within 6 months


I just got KSA Professorial Work Visa but UAE visa is still valid.

Can I drive with my car from UAE with out the export-number-plate
i.e; on Dubai number plate.
Because the car I have is older than 5 years and I think it can not be exported to KSA.
Would I be allowed to drive it in KSA after I get Iqama stamped .... I am planning to drive back to cancel my UAE visa later and sell it in UAE and buy newer one then drive back with Export Plate.


----------



## mk1994

Have you moved to KSA?


----------



## waleedkhan

Can you please tell if it was possible for you (to get Saudi Work Permit (Iqama) in Saudia without cancelling UAE residence visa?) because I am in the same situation nowadays and pretty much worried. Looking for your guidance and kind response.



only said:


> I have residence visa in UAE. My family is with me under my sponsor.
> Now I got a job in Saudia. I willl move within a week without cancelling my and my family's visa in UAE.
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> 1) Is it possible to get Saudi Work Permit (Iqama) in Saudia without cancelling UAE residence visa?
> 
> 2) After getting Saudi Work Permit (Iqama), I will back to UAE and cancel my family visa and mine, is possible?


----------



## mals1412

hi! came across your posts while searching for answers to my own queries. hope you can help me. we are from india and are based in dubai for a while now. my husbands company in dubai is transfering him to saudi and i want to know if its possible for him to get employment visa for himself and residence visa for myself and my daughter form dubai itself without going back to our home country?
we dont eant to packup and go to india first and then wait there for visa and then pack up and move from india again to saudi...it would be much stressful and the visa procedures from india are very tedious. hope you can help get me some answers.

thankyou


----------



## waleedkhan

Hi mals1412! I think to have a saudi Visa stamped, you must have to go back to India and as far as keeping both Visas is concerned, uptill now the information i have gathered it seems that you can keep both without any difficulty. If your employer in Dubai lets you retain the Visa without cancelling it.

Further if you receive any information in future do share with me too so that we both can help each other.
Do share your contact details(if it is possible for you) to have a conversation and solution over this issue for guidance for both of us.



mals1412 said:


> hi! came across your posts while searching for answers to my own queries. hope you can help me. we are from india and are based in dubai for a while now. my husbands company in dubai is transfering him to saudi and i want to know if its possible for him to get employment visa for himself and residence visa for myself and my daughter form dubai itself without going back to our home country?
> we dont eant to packup and go to india first and then wait there for visa and then pack up and move from india again to saudi...it would be much stressful and the visa procedures from india are very tedious. hope you can help get me some answers.
> 
> thankyou


----------



## muhammadusman

HI Waleed;

i am working in Dubai and my company is transferring me to Saudi Arabia. i have few questions:

1- do i need to go to Pakistan to get the work visa process
2- can i do the processing from Dubai
3- i dont want to cancel my visa of UAE and then get Saudi visa as i am afraid


i am quite worried and need help, plz reply.

Thanks
Usman


----------



## waleedkhan

Dear Usman,
You can process your Visa for saudia, even without cancelling your Dubai as i did it. But you must not let your agent know about it or if he is reliable then you can tell.
Because he may ask you to cancel for his safety as they have contracts with companies. But as far as Embassies are concerned, there is no issue in having two resident Visas. You can enjoy both residencies.
Hope it is clear to you.

Regards
Waleed 




mals1412 said:


> hi! came across your posts while searching for answers to my own queries. hope you can help me. we are from india and are based in dubai for a while now. my husbands company in dubai is transfering him to saudi and i want to know if its possible for him to get employment visa for himself and residence visa for myself and my daughter form dubai itself without going back to our home country?
> we dont eant to packup and go to india first and then wait there for visa and then pack up and move from india again to saudi...it would be much stressful and the visa procedures from india are very tedious. hope you can help get me some answers.
> 
> thankyou


----------



## Pravasi

Hi All,

I am in similar situation and need advise.

I have Saudi residential permit and I have good offer from Oman. But my Saudi employer is not giving me Exit.

So is it possible to get Omani Visa stamped in my passport without cancelling the Saudi Visa?


----------



## Pravasi

Dears,

I am in similar situation. can any one help?
I am currently in Riyadh and my Sauid Residential permit is valid till November 2014.
I got a good offer from Oman but my Saudi employer is not giving me Exit. So I am planning to go back to India on exit re entry and will go to Oman from India. 
So I want to know that whether there will be any issue while stamping Oman visa because of not cancelling my Saudi residential permit.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Umm_aasiyah said:


> Hi,
> 
> My work visa in uae is being processed right now. My husband is working is saudi and would like to appky for a spouse residency visa for me. Is it possible to retain both residency visa?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Did you get answer to your quiry. I am in the same situation. 

I would like to know if someone living in one GCC country with work visa can have family visa for another GCC country.

Please help......


----------



## Ejazm

*Ejaz*

Hi,

Could you please confirm if having UAE residency valid, I can come to India and get Saudi visa stamped. If that is possible, will I be allowed to go back to UAE and complete the process of exit without any problem.

regards,
Ejaz


----------



## j305

*uae visa cancellation needed for saudi iqama*

hello people,

highly worried but gt a hope from your thread. my husband is switching his job from uae to ksa. v are under his sponsorship. i have contacted schools in riyadh and they say that for admision of my chidren nto next grade they must complete their grade here. but if my husband exits cancelling his visa in march, my kids will be able to complete only their second term. is it possible for my husband to go pakistan and get his saudi visa stamped on passport first then go ksa and return uae in june after my kids year completes and get his uae visa cancelled. (his agent told him that he needs to cancel his uae visa first to get saudi visa) moreover, our car is only used 2 years and can he drive it to ksa from uae after returning in june and cancelling his visa.

please help from your experiences, m too concerned my kids education.

thank you


----------



## hanali

j305 said:


> hello people,
> 
> highly worried but gt a hope from your thread. my husband is switching his job from uae to ksa. v are under his sponsorship. i have contacted schools in riyadh and they say that for admision of my chidren nto next grade they must complete their grade here. but if my husband exits cancelling his visa in march, my kids will be able to complete only their second term. is it possible for my husband to go pakistan and get his saudi visa stamped on passport first then go ksa and return uae in june after my kids year completes and get his uae visa cancelled. (his agent told him that he needs to cancel his uae visa first to get saudi visa) moreover, our car is only used 2 years and can he drive it to ksa from uae after returning in june and cancelling his visa.
> 
> please help from your experiences, m too concerned my kids education.
> 
> thank you


One of my friends got Saudi visa stamped from Islamabad without cancelling his UAE visa.

For me my agent asked first I need to cancel UAE visa and then he will take the visa papers and relevant docs from me for Saudi visa stamping.

I think it depends on agent. Saudi Embassy has no issue.


----------



## j305

*dual visa*

thank u hanali for your response.yeah lets c what our agent can do. yours visa was attested from khi or islamabad


----------



## hanali

j305 said:


> thank u hanali for your response.yeah lets c what our agent can do. yours visa was attested from khi or islamabad


It was from Karachi.


----------



## ryeve06

*having 2 visa*

hi I'm from the phillippines I want some usefull information, I have a situation, I have a valid uae visa, then I have job offer in Saudi, so I came home here in my country for the Saudi visa process wihout cancelling my uae visa, is there any problem may I encounter during my Saudi visa process? 
thanks in advance.


rst..


----------



## Jamsheed

Dear waleed

I have job visa in dubai valid up to next year.but I want to go to saudi to a shop of my brother
I informed the current employer in dubai but he refused.can I go to saudi by keeping dubai job visa with out cancelling it.i have already stamped the saudi visa.


----------



## jamal.masood

*dual work visa*

I have residence visa in KSA. My family is with me under my sponsor.
Now I got a job in UAE. I will move within a week without cancelling my and my family's visa in KSA.

Questions
1) Is it possible to get Dubai work visa in Dubai without cancelling KSA residence visa?

2) After getting Dubai work visa, I will back to KSA and cancel my family visa and mine, is possible?


----------



## umairrrr

I have the same question I have dubai work visa and Malaysia work visa, now I want to come back (4 months has passed) so can I travel without cancellation of my Malaysian visa?

Thank you


----------



## Arif.zaffar

mk1994 said:


> I just got KSA Professorial Work Visa but UAE visa is still valid.
> 
> Can I drive with my car from UAE with out the export-number-plate
> i.e; on Dubai number plate.
> Because the car I have is older than 5 years and I think it can not be exported to KSA.
> Would I be allowed to drive it in KSA after I get Iqama stamped .... I am planning to drive back to cancel my UAE visa later and sell it in UAE and buy newer one then drive back with Export Plate.


Hello,

I am in similar situation. I have UAE residency and waiting for Saudia residency. From the discussions, I got an idea that I can hold both residencies at the same time however I want to drive my car to saudi under export (since my car is only 2 years old) once I get saudi residency. Can I do that? 

Further, is UAE Driving licence transferrable to KSA driving license or I need to apply for new KSA driving license, take classes and apply for road test?

thanks


----------



## Mhicford55

Good day to you!

I have some question regarding my KSA Working Visa. I applied for a 180 days (6 months) KSA Working Visa and got stamped on 5th of May 2017.

My present Dubai visa and resident visa is still valid until February 2018. But my employer is planning to transfer my work and residency visa to one of his new established company.

My question is, will my KSA Visa be affected? The thing is I applied for KSA visa using the present employer which will be cancelled and transferred to a new company.

Your quick response is highly appreciated!


----------



## Sipnayan

ryeve06 said:


> hi I'm from the phillippines I want some usefull information, I have a situation, I have a valid uae visa, then I have job offer in Saudi, so I came home here in my country for the Saudi visa process wihout cancelling my uae visa, is there any problem may I encounter during my Saudi visa process?
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> rst..


Hi @ryeve06... can you please let me know if you were able to get a saudi visa while keeping your uae visa. I am in a similar situation right now, and i have 3 kids with me here in dubai. I am a single mom and my kids are studying here. If my visa here gets cancelled, then my kids education will be affected. Can you share your number with me so I can directly call you to ask about the process you went through? Please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sipnayan

waleedkhan said:


> Can you please tell if it was possible for you (to get Saudi Work Permit (Iqama) in Saudia without cancelling UAE residence visa?) because I am in the same situation nowadays and pretty much worried. Looking for your guidance and kind response.
> 
> 
> 
> only said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have residence visa in UAE. My family is with me under my sponsor.
> Now I got a job in Saudia. I willl move within a week without cancelling my and my family's visa in UAE.
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> 1) Is it possible to get Saudi Work Permit (Iqama) in Saudia without cancelling UAE residence visa?
> 
> 2) After getting Saudi Work Permit (Iqama), I will back to UAE and cancel my family visa and mine, is possible?
Click to expand...

Hi... can you please let me know if you were able to get a saudi visa while keeping your uae visa. I am in a similar situation right now, and i have 3 kids with me here in dubai. I am a single mom and my kids are studying here. If my visa here gets cancelled, then my kids education will be affected. Can you share your number with me so I can directly call you to ask about the process you went through? Please.


----------

